# Essure in Northern Ireland?



## Jenny000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, im wondering if anyone has had Essure fitted? Does anyone know if its available in NI? I have hydrosalpinx and was wondering about using it to block off the tubes.X


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes, anyone know anything about ESSure in Ireland or northern ireland? 
I know there is one is mullingar in ireland, only pne doctor are doing it. But i dont know if he has done it for anyone going through IvF. 
There is also one clinic in rotterdam and he charged 1750euros, outpatient, and he knows what to do with the tail ends for Women going through IVf. 

If anyone can help us out and give us info we would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------

